# L.A. Union station in The Dark Knight Rises



## stntylr (Jul 20, 2012)

For those of you who haven't seen The Dark Knight Rises yet I don't want to spoil it but there is a courtroom scene in the movie that was shot in L.A. Union Station. The station is a bit of a mess and I don't think anyone is waiting for a train there.


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Jul 20, 2012)

Los Angeles Union Station's interior and exterior are common and popular backdrops for all manner of modern media. I think if I had posted here every time I've spotted LAUS, beginning around my AU membership date, I might well have surpassed AlanB's total - and left him in the dust - a while back.


----------



## Anderson (Jul 21, 2012)

Huh...so _that's_ where Crane was holding his show trials. I didn't twig the room as being there, but I can certainly see it...I'll have to make a note to watch for it when I get pulled to see it again.


----------

